# Superworms



## jaizei (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone ever raise them? I bought some about a month ago and they're just finishing pupating. I've read all care sheets I could find, but am always open to any ideas. Does anyone have a particular method they like?


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Apr 23, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Anyone ever raise them? I bought some about a month ago and they're just finishing pupating. I've read all care sheets I could find, but am always open to any ideas. Does anyone have a particular method they like?



Hello 
I have beardered dragons and raise super worms .
Once they turn to beetles i put them in shoebox size plastic containers .
I leave the beetles in there for 2 weeks then switch them to the next container (avoids the beetle from cannabalizing the eggs & young .
Just throw some chopped up mustard greens ,carrots,potato's in the bran & before you know it you have hundreds of 1/2 " supers .
Mike D.


----------



## Controversial (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my, this is great! I wish I could raise several ones too


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 2, 2011)

There are really easy instructions on the internet on EHow. I think all you need is some oat bran, wheat bran, apple or potato and a shoe box. Oh and whichever worm you want to grow. Similar with Mealworms.

I just have the two torts, so don't need that many worms or I would do it myself. My grandmother used to raise nightcrawlers for fishing. She used old coffee grounds. 

Good Luck, I would be interested how this project works out for you if you follow through with it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2011)

I just bought the super worms, but I can tell you ALL about how to raise roaches.


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh now I want to raise Super Worms too! HaaHa I only have one turtle, but love raising red wigglers for her. I think I need more turtles to eat my worms !


----------



## fuzzylogix (Jun 2, 2011)

breeding supers is a little more involved than breeding mealworms. you need to seperate the supers individually and basically stress them into pupation. i use the craft bead boxes that you can find at most walmarts to seperate my supers. once pupated into "aliens" you can keep them together in a small container. about 2 weeks after pupation they will morph into beetles. seperate the beetles from the "alien" container as soon as they change. the beetles then need to go into your breeding tub. i use wheat bran as substrate and i purchase mine from a local feed store. i always keep an egg crate in one corner of my super tubs as the beetles seem to congregate there. makes it much easier when you want to remove them to grow out your babies. once yoiu get a good colony of beetles going, they will mate and the females will lay eggs. i simply remove the beetles after about one month, and move them to a fresh breeding tub. you should start seeing small supers in the first tub in a few weeks. and then it's basically just rinse, repeat. as far as feeding my beetles, i use carrot, potato, apple, orange, and leafy greens. just make sure that you keep the substrate dry or you can get mold. it can wipe out your entire colony in days.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> I just bought the super worms, but I can tell you ALL about how to raise roaches.



Especially since you ARE one...


----------

